

Pocket video projector - jodrellblank
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/05/technology/personaltech/05pogue.html?_r=1&ref=business&oref=slogin
Pocket projector, battery powered, comes with iPhone connector. Engadget estimates $430. Fairly low resolution.
======
noonespecial
I am psyched about these mini projectors. Finally my robot can project Leah
telling Ben Kenobi he's her only hope!

It would, of course be cooler in 3d, but I'll take what I can get.

------
mark-t
I have a 3M MPro110. It's 640x480 (vs. 480x320) and about $350 (vs. $430).
Also pocket-sized. I don't see the comparison.

~~~
jodrellblank
What's it like to use? Have you considered it a good buy or just a novelty?

(What connectors does it come with?)

~~~
mark-t
I like it. Most things I play with a projector don't start with higher than
640x480 resolution, anyway, so the picture quality is actually quite good. It
tends to get a little hot, which causes me to worry, even though I'm sure the
engineers worked out all the details. The VGA cable is a bit finicky, and it's
a little too short. It also came with an RCA connector.

------
aditya
I wonder if I can replace my aging CRT TV with this, the distance to my wall
isn't too much.

------
nazgulnarsil
quick, someone make a laptop that is just a keyboard and trackpad plus one of
these!

